# New Old Stock Old school equipment on evilbay



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

quite the collection of this stuff, just thought i would give people a heads up. theres some uber nice NOS gear in this guy's store:

2 Channel, 12 Subwoofer items in Legends of Car Audio store on eBay!


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

That's Brad Newsome. Good guy and has some nice stuff. He only lives about an hour from me and I have yet to go check out his collection. He also runs a Legends of Car Audio Facebook page. Lots of old school goodness gets posted up on there.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Some really cool items for sure, prices seem a little hit or miss to me. A Kole audio amp $199 seems a little crazy to me. Just cause it's old don't make it worth the price. But then he has a mint Crutchfield amp for about the same price...????


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

thefordmccord said:


> That's Brad Newsome. Good guy and has some nice stuff. He only lives about an hour from me and I have yet to go check out his collection. He also runs a Legends of Car Audio Facebook page. Lots of old school goodness gets posted up on there.


good to know, i'll have to join that group.


----------

